

Why did David Sacks crack down on meetings at PayPal? - vincentchan
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-David-Sacks-crack-down-on-meetings-at-PayPal

======
sdurkin
“Meetings are an addictive highly self-indulgent activity that corporations
and other organizations habitually engage in only because they cannot actually
masturbate.”

------
ramy_d
I am afraid the company I work for is falling into meeting culture. When do
you guys draw the line. We (developers) have started to loose our Monday and
sometimes Wednesday mornings because of this and I'm thinking of talking to
some people to change the situation.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
The problem is: if you bow out of meetings individually, it harms your career
at the company. So once meetings are called, it's in the best interest of each
person to be in them. Not being in a meeting implies that one is not
sufficiently important. The only way to control meeting fever is for the
person on top to rein them in.

~~~
spc476
And here I thought that if a meeting could start without you, then you aren't
important to that meeting, and thus, why attend?

------
dpritchett
I find that small-scale meetings are underused. I have been making a habit
lately of going to see folks I'd usually only connect with via email.

Seeing someone face to face at their cross-town facility can't be beat.

------
cageface
I wish people would figure this out where I work. A meeting destroys half a
day because the time on both sides of that hour is spent getting back into the
coding zone.

What would be nice is some way to collaboratively work on diagrams in an email
thread. Occasionally it is helpful to hash something out at the whiteboard but
if that could be captured and automatically included as documentation that
would be even better.

